# Trivia: Bear Delta-V



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

OK. I have one, too, and get a kick out of taking good care of it. Question: is it properly a "Bear Delta-Vee" or a "Bear Delta-Five". I have been calling it a "Vee", but I have always wondered if I was wrong on this one.

PS: Can anyone send me a reprint of its manual?

Steelhat
Northern Virginian Archers


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's "vee".

Delta Vee is a physics term meaning "change in velocity".


----------

